# tusk river flatheads



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

How far north can i catch flatties on the tusk?I have fished the canal fulton area without any flats,are they there?Thanks!


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

i am assuming your talking about the tuscarawas river. ive fished it a lot at dover dam on the tailwaters and ive done real well...a lot of nice fish out of there. the farther south the better it gets from what ive gathered on here, a lot of guys hit the new philly / dover area and do good, farther south than that im not sure. how do you do in canal fulton? what about the massillon area? ive never been a fan of fishing around municipalities...


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

ive never caught any flatheads around canal fulton,though ive only been trying there for about a year.ive caught my share of pike ,while catfishing.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

where do you fish at? lock 4 or whatever that is over there? they stock trout there i know that...but ive never fished it. if you like creek fishing get on the tusc at the dover dam. wonder around a bit and youll find a good hole. nice place, you can have fires and its way down off the road but you can still see your vehicle...

also, welcome to the site!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the farther south you go on the Tusc, the better the flathead fishing gets !!! from dover dam south is BEST, i fish the New Philadelphia to Gnadenhutten stretch of river ALOT and catch a bunch of flatties in that area of the river !!! use LIVE CREEK CHUBS or LIVE BLUEGILLS if you want FLATTIES !!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

If you want to know some good places to on the Tusc River to fish PM me and I can give you some directions to a few GOOD holes...


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

how is the fishing this time of year anyways? if i were to go, what would i want to fish for what would be biting? would it be a waste of time? i got cabin fever! lol


----------



## joadb (Feb 19, 2007)

the northern pike will be biting soon , ithink they spawn at around 40-45-degrees.Icaught them last year in march .If you want directions let me know-its a community spot but its still pretty good.


----------

